# Ehug MP65LO?



## Jazsa (Oct 5, 2012)

Hi guys. 

Any of you chaps had any experience with the:
'Permanent Magnet Synchronous Series Motor' MP65LO?

http://www.ev-power.com.au/IMG/pdf/GLE_motor_range.pdf

From a place here in Aus. Made by a company called Ehug I thinks. Nothing much comes up from google.

Looking to put it into a 21ft ski boat.

Thanks in advance for any info.


----------



## Jan (Oct 5, 2009)

Jazsa said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> Any of you chaps had any experience with the:
> 'Permanent Magnet Synchronous Series Motor' MP65LO?
> ...


No experience, but they look exactly like: http://en.glelec.com/

Atually all chinese AC motors and controllers look the same. I think there's only one factory, and a lot of 'resellers'. 

I'm aware of 2 projects with the same motor and controller: 

http://cruzware.com/peter/blog/ 
http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/david85s-saturn-sl1-conversion-26587.html

Both encountered some quality problems with the controller. The motor seems to be ok.


----------



## Jazsa (Oct 5, 2012)

Thanks for the info Jan.

You're right, they're glelec gizmoes.

I contacted them and got some info.

Cant attach the big PDF which contains all the info as its to large for the forum

Also quoted $14k FOB for the motor and controller. 

Makes the Scott Drive combo look pretty dam good.


----------



## Jazsa (Oct 5, 2012)

This is a copy and paste from the PDF spec sheet:

A1: Motor parameters(GLMP65L0)
Parameter Unit Value Parameter Unit Value
Power rating kW 65 Peak torque N.m 650
Battery voltage V 336 Sizes mm Ф365×380
Nominal speed rpm 3500 Speed range rpm 0－6000
Efficiency % 95
Winding
connection
Type Y
Insulating class F Protection IP54
Cooling liquid Weight kg 214

A2: Controller parameters(GLCP10028L5)
parameter unit value parameter unit value
Peak capacity kVA 150 Input voltage DCV 260
Output voltage V 336 Current rating A 190
Ambient temperature ℃ -25-60 Peak current A 560
efficiency % 95 Protection IP54
Cooling liquid weight kg 45


----------



## Jan (Oct 5, 2009)

Jazsa,

Yes, the Scott drive seems a lot more promissing. Read the two links I provided, cause the phrase "Both encountered some quality problems with the controller." is a bit of an understatement.


----------

